# Changing meds



## Letitbe22 (Aug 20, 2012)

After 1st cycle of icsi and bfn   and my meds being gonal f, spoken with my hospital today as we are getting ready for 2nd cycle to start and they have changed my meds to menopur.... Anyone have any advice??


----------



## missbrightside (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello 

I'm in the same - but opposite - boat in that I'm about to start my second cycle and will be swopping Menopur for Gonal-f.

No particular reason why as there were no particular issues with the Menopur last time.  My consultant advised that whenever there is a failed cycle he will alter the stimming medication to see if there is a different outcome ....... !

All the very best to you.

x


----------



## Letitbe22 (Aug 20, 2012)

That's interesting, thank you and good luck to you too  xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi i had Gonal F on my first cycle and everythign ran smooth, had a bfp but bled a few days after the test. Im now on 2nd cycle using menopur, and things are slow! i much prefered gonal F! but my ivf nurse said they are both really good drugs , i suppose different people recat different ways x


----------

